# Pharmade



## Canadian muscle (Jul 11, 2014)

Has any one tries their powders? 

Chinese obviously. 

Have the own domain and business premium accounts on most e-commerce

I could use some feed back so I don't hurt myself 

NO LINKS PLEASE


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jul 13, 2014)

Bump any one please chime in here. I'm just looking for a review on pharmade steroid powders


----------



## Phetamine (Jul 29, 2014)

I would also like to know I can't find any solid info on them


----------



## Phetamine (Jul 29, 2014)

They have a facebook page it seems a bit odd if you ask me but w/e.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2014)

I get all my raws off Facebook. If a company that distributes illegal steroid powder in the U.S. doesn't have a Facebook page, they sure the hell aren't getting my money! I mean come on people? What legit raw supplier isn't on social media now days?!? It's 2014! At least have a damn twitter account! #mychingchongwawspurr #mywawsmakeubiglikesupaman


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 30, 2014)

Facebook is way to mainstream for my taste, all my raw connects are on MySpace brahsef..


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 30, 2014)

Do they carry LNE?  Only a truly legit raw provider would.  The lettuce fields around here just aren't what they use to be.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 30, 2014)

I know man it's been a rough season..

Of course, their LNE is overwhelmingly potent! Hard not to though when you have those crazy pure raws from Meow Labs..The guys handle on MySpace is KittySlayer..


----------

